#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  ~猜獸~part1(玩偶遊戲)

## Net.狼

猜某動畫
圖片上的是動畫裡的吉祥物
聽說是蝙蝠...(!?炸)

----------


## sanari

> 猜某動畫
> 圖片上的是動畫裡的吉祥物
> 聽說是蝙蝠...(!?炸)


...
礙於某些承諾
我知道但不能答...
提示一:台灣翻的是四個字的動畫作品
提示二:之前有在卡通頻道有播過
提示三:感覺是搞笑的動畫,女主角叫倉田紗南

----------


## Net.狼

樓上大大=口=你那句漏題太大啦!!>"<
這都說出來了...隨便查不都有...

----------


## 鵺影

啊啊啊~你們兩個有私下交易...   :onion_22:  

這是玩偶遊戲吧？

以前曾在CARTOON　NETWORK看過，

不過沒有從頭開始看，

也沒看到完...  :onion_29:

----------


## Net.狼

恭喜答對~是"玩偶遊戲'沒錯
小生看的是漫畫 沒看過動畫呢
不過倒是收集了動畫的圖

話說~思下交易是啥意思="=
告你污告喔  :Mad:  !!(被毆)

----------


## 鵺影

> ...
> 礙於某些承諾
> 我知道但不能答...


有證據的~還不快從實招來...  :onion_02:

----------


## Net.狼

> 有證據的~還不快從實招來...


小生也不知道是對誰的承諾啊~~
版大回答了小生出的題目
但又不完整回答...
小生真不知該如何處理啊...

總之不是小生=ˇ=
樓上大大誤會超嚴重啊  :Sad:  <無辜臉

----------


## Michile

喔喔？！好懷念！！ＸＤ

那不正是巴比特和羽山秋人（豹耳）嗎…
以前還常讓牠在課本和教室黑板飛來飛去…（炸）
印象中那其實該翻作『孩子們的大玩偶』，這個標題名稱也在紗南演出的地方出現。
不過『玩偶遊戲』這個翻譯名稱倒也挺貼切：Ｐ

另外，在頭上養松鼠的紗南媽媽實紗子更讚…（喂）

----------


## 夜月之狼

哦哦玩偶遊戲!XD

那是小時候努力鎖定的節目之一呀!XDDDD"

好懷念呢~


秋人的豹尾很可愛~


那些舊卡通也幾乎不見了 好想再看看呢

漫畫和動畫的翻譯有不同 我這隻先看動畫的跑去看漫畫會不習慣@___@a

----------


## lion

白扁蝠~吧比Q 有些串場還有壞壞的黑扁蝠喔[?]

----------


## M.S.Keith

巴比特是COS魔人阿(啥鬼?
現在有點懷念這篇動畫=ˇ=""
不知道啥時會再重播....(遠目

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

豹秋人啊XDDD
超超超懷念呢!!
我家有全套ˊˇˋ(心)

以前最愛畫的就是巴比特呢
我還會唱它唱的歌

最最重要的一點是!!
我跟倉田紗南同天生日啊啊~~(被埋)

除了黑蝙蝠還有畢卡索蝙蝠喔
不知道大家記不記得?

他媽媽頭上的松鼠-->麻呂(我沒有罵髒話!)
真的超級可愛的呢
令人印象深刻的回顧：
摩天輪、八爪章魚、薑餅屋

話說~
秋人的爸爸也有豹化的能力呢ˊˇˋ
原來可以遺傳啊..
真好..(少無聊了!)

----------

